# Old, (really old) colour film.



## smithdan (Jan 22, 2017)

Once in a while come across a bag of photo stuff in a thrift store, sort it and keep it 'cuz well, you never know.

Had this from awhile back..





..and fed it to this guy.





Didn't expect much and nowhere on the box did it mention compatibility with C41.  The emulsion base turned to mush at the recommended temperatures but after drying for a couple of days and careful handling the Duaflex and I had this to show from our car show adventure.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2017)

Pretty good for the such wayyyy outdate film.


----------



## smithdan (Jan 22, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Pretty good for the such wayyyy outdate film.


Surprised me too Derrel.  Reticulation unfortunate but not too bad, think the colours in the '49 Chevvy worked well and may try for a inkjet print.


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 22, 2017)

I know a guy from Hamburg who only use this kind of film, but with style: In pinhole cameras made from instant cappuccino cans:

2kinder, 1mutter und  1 oma und1 vater und 1 opa freuen sich darüber, dass dem vaterkind eine flagge an der nase killert.


----------



## smithdan (Jan 22, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> I know a guy from Hamburg who only use this kind of film, but with style: In pinhole cameras made from instant cappuccino cans:
> 
> 2kinder, 1mutter und  1 oma und1 vater und 1 opa freuen sich darüber, dass dem vaterkind eine flagge an der nase killert.


Interesting!  Might just stuff that roll of 3M Dynapan in the Frankenbrownie .  Have some tea tin projects on the go but they are still in the idea stage.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks good in an "Arty" kind of way. And I am surprised as well you got anything out that for it's C-22 process which is slightly different than C-41. When a roll of C-22 comes into the lab we tell the customer to send it to Film Rescue because it can wreak havoc in a C-41 replenish type machine.


----------



## smithdan (Jan 23, 2017)

Yup,  that base swelled up like felt!  It dried nice and flat though so it went in the scanner easily.  Can imagine the mess inside a processer that this would cause and the job to clean it out.  I'm through with colour home processing though, just wanted to try it and all went well but I get enough fun shooting and working with BW.  The unicolor home kit has a limited shelf life as well.  Let it sit for 4 days, did the test roll I saved out and it looked like the blix had died.


----------



## compur (Jan 23, 2017)

C-41 was introduced in 1972 and replaced the C-22 process. That would be the date of film manufacture, not the expiration date. I don't think all formats switched at exactly the same time. Some formats may have switched a year or two later. 

Fuji and other manufacturers had other names for C-41 at first.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 24, 2017)

compur said:


> Fuji and other manufacturers had other names for C-41 at first.



Fuji still to this day has CN-16 (Fuji's term) and C-41 listed on their cans.


----------

